# Baby Dose advice please



## JaneC (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all, my first post.

A family member has handed on a 2006 Baby dose, not in working order. He is so rich and busy he just bought a new one







Alright for some, including me, if I can get this baby going... I know it's been sitting in a cupboard for at least two years, so wear will not be much of a problem, though corrosion will be.

I've got a jet of hot water coming from the steam wand, but nothing through the group head. The whole machine looks like it's had little maintenance, the shower screen was blocked and the machine was mucky, however I know he replaced the solenoid some time ago, and his opinion was that the solenoid is the problem now.

I've been reading the forums, and using the advice have removed the hood and solenoid. I'll continue on the split the boiler and get that cleaned out too, and I'm just wondering, before I buy a new boiler gasket, whether there is any way to test the solenoid before reassembling, so if I do need a new one I can order the two parts together.

It will be a delight to upgrade from my Moka pot, if I can get this baby working right again. Any advice for a complete novice with a good toolkit?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

With my limited knowledge I don't think the solenoid would effect water coming out of the group head. I think it's just there to release the pressure in the portafilter after brewing

(Prepares to be shot down in flames)









My guess and it would only be a guess is perhaps a limescale build up. I'm sure someone on here will give you better advice than that though.

Welcome to the CoffeeForums


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

My best advice is to hope that Gaggiamanualservice (Mark I think) will view your post and offer some expert advice.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi there, welldone on getting the 06 dose, its a nice machine. almost certainly a solenoid problem. easy way to tell if solenoid is falty or brokes is to turn machine on an press coffee button, if the solenoid is active you will hear a click from inside,this is the solenoid activating, no water will flowthrough the brew head with a blocked or faulty solenoid. also remove the shower disc and holding plate because the outlet there is very small and if scaled up can also cause no-flow. easy to clear with paper clip or something similar. good luck

regards

Mark


----------



## JaneC (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Mark, gotcha









I have already cleared the screen and group head holes seem clear, I'll be on to you for a gasket, maybe descaler? and solenoid??, after work today when I've had a chance to check.


----------

